# can you ID this old Schwiin? approx 1930's?



## ratonabike (Apr 2, 2011)

i'm wondering what model and year this frame is, i think it's a Schwinn... i'm guessing around 1930's or early 40's... any ideas??? thanks!!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 2, 2011)

hate to say it is not a schwinn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Appears to be a '53-4 Monark/Firestone with Schwinn chainring, grips, and handlebars. I don't believe the seat is correct either. v/r Shawn


----------



## ratonabike (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a Murray, has the collared tube joint at the seat post, and Monark chain guards don't have that small fin on the end. But most likely a Monark springer.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Apr 6, 2011)

actullay its a   jc higgens


----------

